# natural FET have i made the right desicion?



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
I have just decided to do a natural FET cycle. This month is going to be a trial month and then if all OK then next month i would like to do it properly. I'm not sure why I'm concerned really I'm quite happy to go ahead with it and see if my body is doing the correct things progesterone levels etc. Possibly concerned it wont and then would of wasted time doing a trial as it may take a couple of months.
What i suppose I'm looking for is a few replies from ladies that have done it and it may make me feel a bit better. They don't do that many at our clinic due to it not opening at weekends and it is impossible to do a natural cycle if you ovulate at the weekend.
Plus i possibly am feeling unsettled as i am now back on the road to hopefully a success or i worry i will be disappointed again.
Anyway i feel a little better having typed this so i hope i get a reply from one of you nice ladies!
Love Suzanne xx


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello,

I recently tried a natural cycle.
It actually didn't work for me and I am now about to down reg for a medicated cycle.
However I don't regret trying it, even though it has held me back for about two months.
It was worth an attempt and although I was upset when the hospital said it was pointless
carrying on as I wasn't responding and a two month delay seemed like ages, the time has actually passed quickly
and at least I now know that I have no choice other than to have the medicated cycle, rather than wonder if I could have done without them.
Good luck for a great result whatever you decide
love
Shazi


----------



## maureen358 (May 26, 2003)

Hi Suzanne

Just a quick note to let you know that I am the proud mother of Adam and Rachel who born on 29 December 2004 from a natural FET.  They were my last two frosties and I do believe that someone up there was looking out for me.

Obviously I am a great believer in a natural cycle but I personally felt a lot more relaxed doing the FET.  I was also having acupuncture and I'm not sure if this helped the FET but it certainly helped me to be more relaxed.

I hope all goes well for you.  I would certainly say it's worth a try.



Maureen


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Suzanne, 

My natural FET has just been cancelled today so the emotions are still a bit raw... but I do regret not having a medicated FET instead - although the clinic suggest trying natural 1st, I wish i'd pushed for meds.

I have found the waiting and willing my body to behave very stressful and would have just preferred take the meds to know I was being monitored and controlled and ET would have gone ahead - providing the embies thaw of course  

But, I am v impatient and you sound a lot more patient and willing to wait a couple of months.  I know nat FET can be v successful, but I like to feel looked after and to know the plan... so relying on my progesterone to play ball on a daily basis was not healthy for me.  Plus, I have also spent a lot of time and money (travelling, time off work, blood tests, drugs, repeat immune tests etc) for nothing  

Good luck 

Mack xx


----------



## Erin (Mar 31, 2005)

I got my BFP from natural FET.  Everything was so different from my two ICSI cycles.  You still got emotional, but it wasn't the same roller coaster.  The acupuncture helps with the womb lining, so need for drugs at all.

I had acupuncture, (still going until I get to 12 wks) wore a fleece blanket like a sarong to keep my back and tum warm on the advice of my acupuncturist, ate a few Brazil nuts and drank pineapple juice every day.  Who knows if the latter helped, but it didn't hurt.

We also went away for the weekend before et and had a blow out.  I have been sober for 3 years, ate healthy, you name it.  We got drunk, ate fish and chips, had a great time!  I went in with the frame of mind that if this one didn't work, we would wait until after summer to start another full fresh cycle.

I hope my ramblings have helped, and I wish you all the luck in the world, E X


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Thankyou all for your replies,

Shazi- Good luck with your medicated cycle in May, I wondered when you said the hospital said you weren't responding, why was that? did you not get to embryo transfer? not sure what my results of scan and blood results will be, i have a regular cycle but not sure what will happen i may even have to go onto medicated.

Maureen- What a fantastic outcome for you!After lots of disappointments it must of been truly wonderful to have your 2 little bundles of joy. Well done!!

Mack- How disappointing to have it cancelled, good luck with your medicated cycle,by the sounds of it drink and eat lots of pineapple juice and Brazil nuts!

Erin- Great result for you too after all your disappointments- you so didn't ramble and your posting really did help.

Once again thankyou all for your replies and feel free to post me any tips or just for a chat , i get so much from this website its an excellent place to get advice and calm my fears when they rear their ugly head!
Love Suzanne xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

HI Mrs S

I am currently on a natural FET cycle and I must say I feel completely relaxed and its soo different from my ICSI last year.  I had a terrible time with it as I hyperstimulated and was in hospital for 8 days and off work for a further 8 weeks and had loads and loads of trips to the clinic.  This time I've been to the clinic once (yesterday for CD10 scan) been given ovulation sticks and cyclogest and have to start ov stick tomorrow, when I get my surge start using the cyclogest and call clinic and book in for e/t for five days afterwards.  All very simple and I actually don't feel like I am having treatment.  Fingers crossed it all works out ok.

Hope it all goes well for you. xx


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Mrs S, 

Just to add to my above comments... a natural FET may be a lot more relaxing for you and others... but i'd say it does depend on where you are having tx.  At my clinic, they will not transfer the embies if your progesterone levels are not high enough as they do not feel the chances of sustaining a pregnancy would be as good.  Some clinics do ET regardless and I can see this would be less stressful.  But as I knew exactly what my body should have been doing and what it wasn't, it made me feel   and  

Good luck xx


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi

We have a gorgeous 7 month old son from a natural FET.  My clinic GRI get you up for blood tests from day 10 to detect ovulation and when they detect that they then thaw the frosties(I only had 2 and both survived) and they leave them for a day to check them and if all ok then they do the transfer, they don't give you anything for your lining, it is all totally natural and they are seeing a good rise in success rates from FET now.  I found it so relaxing so much so infact that I done alot more than I would have done on a full cycle, I was lifting things I should have been etc.  I did relax alot, also ate Brazil nuts, took calcium supplements, asda pregnancy vitamins and garlic capsules don't know if it all helped but certainly didn't do me any harm and I had a high level of 1242 15 days after transfer so a real healthy baby in there and he is still fit and healthy now.  I hope the FET works for you.  If I can help any more please just ask.

Michelle x


----------



## Erin (Mar 31, 2005)

Michelle,

I was GRI too, and as you say, it was a totally relaxing experience apart from the blood tests every other day until ovulation, which as my cycle is 28 days, was no real hardship.  My hcg on test day was 467, I was testing positive from 10dpt.  Considering our wee embies had been frozen and thawed twice by this point, we were stunned!!

Apparently the GRI's success rates for FET are now better than their fresh cycles.  

Your wee fella is gorgeous, E X


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Erin

I had read your news and was really pleased you got a positive and that your scan showed everything was ok, it is a hard struggle with the treatment but FET was the easiest of them all and GRI make you feel so relaxed the way they do it.  GRI obviously know what they're doing with FET as you say the success rates are so good there now, I have a feeling that's why the waiting list is so long in some areas.  I really hope you have an easy and happy pregnancy but if your like me after all we had been through I would have put up with anything to get my little man.  Have you decided if you're going to find out what your having, we decided to find out as had waited that long to get him and wanted everything to be just perfect when he arrived.

Thanks for saying Jamie is gorgeous I think so but then I'm biased, he is such a great baby, they do make good babies at GRI.

Michelle x


----------



## Erin (Mar 31, 2005)

Treaco said:


> Have you decided if you're going to find out what your having


Scared to think that far ahead Michelle!! 

Praying everything will be ok at the Nuchal Scan, and if it is, then yes, we would love to know. Like you, we have waited so long, we want everything perfect!! Plus, I would love a good rumble through the sale rail at TK Maxx for all the designer bargains, lol!! 

I don't think we would tell anyone though, and keep it a surprise.

Take care, E X


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Mrs Shaw

I wanted to wait to answer your post in the hopes that I could send you a positive answer.....and.....I'm very happy to say I can!!!

I don't have a particularly regular cycle (30-34 days) so I had blood tests from Day 14 and also an ultra sound.  On Day 15 I had a Pregnyl injection to make sure I had ov properly and FET transfer five days later.

It's early days but I am definately a FET fan.

Best of luck hunni, I hope you get a happy outcome too     

Allison xx


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

OMG!  CONGRATULATIONS ALLISON!             

I am extremely happy for you and willing a healthy and happy pregnancy your way!

Woo hoo!

Mack x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks hunni 

Hope your FET is going well     

I LOVE FET's!!!!!!!!!!!​
Allison xxx


----------

